# www.aquasythe.com



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

3rexII7 said:


> Has anyone ever bought anything from this website? Just looking for a few feedbacks before making a big purchase. Thx in advance!


FYI, vendor reviews are against the rules here. You could ask people to PM you there experiences with them though! :bounce:


----------



## 3rexII7 (Jun 15, 2010)

Hmmm.. I didn't know that. I thought this was the appropriate room to post it in. Thanks I will look elsewhere as I wouldn't know who to PM anyways.


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

Sending PM.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Common newbie mistake. I've done it myself.  Closing this up.


----------

